# Mission Style Cabinet Doors



## firefighterontheside (Apr 26, 2013)

My customer wants plain, square edged cabinet doors and flat panels. I usually make cabinet doors with my rail and stile set that has a roundover detail. I have made doors with my set and just hung them backwards which puts the roundover to the inside and the square edges on the outside. He did not like that idea and of course I'm going to give him what he wants. I have a tongue and groove bit set that will work. I like the other set better since it has more glue surface with the curves. Well, mission style doors are really just tongue and grooved, so that's what I will be using. The set is not ideal as it is a little tricky to use with my coping sled. It would be better if the shaft on the tongue cutting bit was longer. A sample turned out well though so off I go to do it. How do you all feel about building this style of door?


----------



## splintergroup (Jan 20, 2015)

I've gone pseudo mission with frame/flat panel by adding some simple grille work. I'll post a photo later when I get access to my desk.


----------



## OzarkJim (8 mo ago)

Customer is always right I suppose. I guess that is the simplest version of a cope and stick door you can make. I have had some folks comment that they don't like having a lot of grooves to clean in their kitchen cabs. They like the idea of flat surfaces being easier to clean and I guess there is some truth to that. 

Everyone has different tastes or there would only be one style of door eh..... Some people even like to paint their doors (gag) hiding that beautiful wood grain!!!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside (Apr 26, 2013)

Yes, these will be painted too. Most of my customers want stuff painted. I hate it, but I get it.


----------



## splintergroup (Jan 20, 2015)

Sorry for the blurry. Top is a 1/8" plywood panel, bottom is a speaker grille.









Simple stub tenon on the rails, shop corner on the inner perimeter, round over on the outer edges. The mullions are inset slightly from the face and lip joiners to each other and to the frame.

The mullions are/will collect dust however.


----------



## EarlS (Dec 21, 2011)

I use the Freud Shaker style set rather than a tongue and groove. I think it actually gives the door more of a Mission look.


----------



## OzarkJim (8 mo ago)

EarlS said:


> I use the Freud Shaker style set rather than a tongue and groove. I think it actually gives the door more of a Mission look.


Got the MLCS version of those loaded on our two router tables right now. But OP indicated that customer wanted square edges.


----------



## firefighterontheside (Apr 26, 2013)

Yeah, he probably wouldn't complain if I used that set and put the angled edge on the inside, but it's not worth the risk of him complaining about it. He didnt ask for mission style. He asked for all square edges and I interprted that as mission.


----------



## bondogaposis (Dec 18, 2011)

If you use plywood for the panels, then you can glue them in place and you don't have to worry about the short stub tenons being too short, because the plywood panel holds the whole thing together.


----------



## EarlS (Dec 21, 2011)

Trying to interpret the what the customer really wants seems like it is the most challenging part.


----------



## EricFai (Sep 30, 2018)

I have always used the TS and a dado stack to cut groves and tenens on the frame and panel style doors. You can make the tenons longer.


----------



## splintergroup (Jan 20, 2015)

EarlS said:


> I use the Freud Shaker style set rather than a tongue and groove. I think it actually gives the door more of a Mission look.


Cool set Earl, never use a frame set before and I like that design


----------



## woodnek (7 mo ago)

I buy doors with a soft maple frame and mdf panel for 11.20 sq ft.


----------



## OzarkJim (8 mo ago)

EarlS said:


> Trying to interpret the what the customer really wants seems like it is the most challenging part.


That is very true!! I always try to build a "demo door" first even if it is for my wife! And do demo blocks of wood for the stain too!

If I did this for a living, I would have a big stack of mini demo doors and stain blocks!!


----------



## OzarkJim (8 mo ago)

firefighterontheside said:


> Yeah, he probably wouldn't complain if I used that set and put the angled edge on the inside, but it's not worth the risk of him complaining about it. He didnt ask for mission style. He asked for all square edges and I interprted that as mission.


If he is close by build a demo door and have him approve it eh?


----------



## OzarkJim (8 mo ago)

EricFai said:


> I have always used the TS and a dado stack to cut groves and tenens on the frame and panel style doors. You can make the tenons longer.


Nothing wrong with doing it that way at all.


----------



## firefighterontheside (Apr 26, 2013)

Doors are all made. They turned out well. I find I get a better fit with router bit sets than from using the table saw and dado set. I got some nice baltic birch plywood for the panels. I always glue plywood panels in.


----------



## Axis39 (Jul 3, 2019)

OzarkJim said:


> That is very true!! I always try to build a "demo door" first even if it is for my wife! And do demo blocks of wood for the stain too!
> 
> If I did this for a living, I would have a big stack of mini demo doors and stain blocks!!


Nah, you get ruthless after a while and throw ‘em out.


Any pics of the finished product?


----------



## OzarkJim (8 mo ago)

Axis39 said:


> Nah, you get ruthless after a while and throw ‘em out.
> 
> 
> Any pics of the finished product?


I usually don't post projects on here due to some bad actors making negative comments.


----------



## EricFai (Sep 30, 2018)

Jim, you can post, don't worry about others.


----------



## Flight2205 (11 mo ago)

firefighterontheside said:


> My customer wants plain, square edged cabinet doors and flat panels. I usually make cabinet doors with my rail and stile set that has a roundover detail. I have made doors with my set and just hung them backwards which puts the roundover to the inside and the square edges on the outside. He did not like that idea and of course I'm going to give him what he wants. I have a tongue and groove bit set that will work. I like the other set better since it has more glue surface with the curves. Well, mission style doors are really just tongue and grooved, so that's what I will be using. The set is not ideal as it is a little tricky to use with my coping sled. It would be better if the shaft on the tongue cutting bit was longer. A sample turned out well though so off I go to do it. How do you all feel about building this style of door?





firefighterontheside said:


> My customer wants plain, square edged cabinet doors and flat panels. I usually make cabinet doors with my rail and stile set that has a roundover detail. I have made doors with my set and just hung them backwards which puts the roundover to the inside and the square edges on the outside. He did not like that idea and of course I'm going to give him what he wants. I have a tongue and groove bit set that will work. I like the other set better since it has more glue surface with the curves. Well, mission style doors are really just tongue and grooved, so that's what I will be using. The set is not ideal as it is a little tricky to use with my coping sled. It would be better if the shaft on the tongue cutting bit was longer. A sample turned out well though so off I go to do it. How do you all feel about building this style of door?




Something like this?


----------

